# Primitive Camping- Middle Georgia



## crucible02 (Aug 6, 2012)

My bro-in-law and a couple friends are planning to do a camping trip sometime in October/November.

I'm in Southeast Georgia and they are from the Atlanta area. I know several great places down here as well as in North Georgia where my in-laws live but we were trying to find somewhere more in-between.

Anyone here know of some great primitive camping in middle Georgia. We would like to be somewhere we can have decent hiking and/or fishing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2012)

Google Hamburg State Park !!


----------



## bigborefreak (Aug 7, 2012)

Roosevelt State Park and the Pine Mt. Trail, Pine Mt. , Ga.  A 23 mile trail with backwoods campsites, and numerous loops that give you over 40 miles of hiking options.

No fishing on the trail, but beautiful hikes.

Fishing is available in the State Park lake.

Ben


----------



## crucible02 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks!

I totally forgot about Pine Mountain. I'll definitely check out both!


----------



## crucible02 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bigbore... Can you fill me in on personal information about Pine Mountain? It seems there are ton of campsites as well as trails and I would like to know which you think is the best/most enjoyable camp and hike.


----------



## Samuelization (Aug 8, 2012)

Towns bluff on 441 south before you get to Hazelhurst on the Altahama river , in a WMA.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 9, 2012)

I would say bussey point on Clarks hill or j Thurmond  they have primitive camping that is usally empty and 2000 plus acres of hiking trails and roads or shoreline .


----------



## BigCats (Aug 9, 2012)

Also you cant hunt bussey except when they have a hunt so u don't have to worry bout hiking while people are hunting


----------



## bigborefreak (Aug 12, 2012)

The best one day on the Pine Mt. Trail, is to start at the end, and do the Wolf Den loop.  One of the most beautiful, plenty of water near camp, (spring fed), huge hardwood forests.  You can do the loop, about 7 miles I think, or take the trail proper from here.  If you go, you have to sign in at the office and get a back country permit.  Pick us a map as well, worth the $4.50.

Any of the loops are great.

Dowdell knob can take you to Brown Dog campsite, about 1.4 miles.  You can return up the mountain, or take the loop for about 4 miles, etc.

Ben


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Google Hamburg State Park !!



Do this!


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 27, 2012)

West Point WMA has free primitive camping with _great_ huntin' and fishin' and a shooting range.


----------



## win280 (Sep 27, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> West Point WMA has free primitive camping with _great_ huntin' and fishin' and a shooting range.



As does Big Lazer below Thomaston


----------

